# Memristor (resistencia con memoria), Como?



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

Wen, pos paseando por uno de mis blogs voy y me encuentro esta flipada:

Memristor es la tecnología que ha vuelto a ser noticia gracias al desarrollo que están llevando a cabo en el HP Labs. De forma general, se trata de resistencias variables que tienen la capacidad de recordar lo que ha ocurrido antes, su resistencia previa, por lo que en teoría puede ser usado como método de almacenaje. En teoría de circuitos es considerado un cuarto elemento, junto con las resistencia, la capacidad y la inductancia. Aunque la teoría se conoce desde hace tiempo, más de 30 años, no ha sido hasta ahora, cuando se ha podido pensar y desarrollar algo real aplicando esos conocimientos.

Una vez hechas las presentaciones sobre el Memristor o resistencia con memoria, nos adelantamos qué es lo que nos puede proporcionar en la electrónica de consumo en general y los ordenadores en particular.

Lo primero que podríamos obtener si esta tecnología de desarrolla adecuadamente, serían ordenadores que aun apagados, podrían volver a estar operativos al instante. Esto será posible gracias a que el estado anterior queda memorizado en la circuitería. 









Por otro lado, y relacionado con la mejora anterior, las memorias de estado sólido podrían mejorar todavía más, ganar capacidad y rendimiento. Por último, podremos sustituir los transistores actuales y construir equipos mucho más pequeños y con menor consumo.

Mucho más avanzado sería la aplicación que más nos gusta: que el ordenador pueda llegar casi a pensar. Esto sería posible por el seguimiento, memorización y capacidad de seguir la historia de lo que ocurre en el ordenador que se incorpora con esta tecnología. Así, estas resistencias, no son solo capaces de conocer su anterior valor y recuperarlo, sino que conocen la historia de su funcionamiento. Esto hace que en el futuro, podamos ver ordenadores que conocen el uso que hacemos de ellos, y puedan pues optimizar el sistema y adelantarse a nuestros pensamientos y modo de trabajar e interaccionar con ellos.


Vale, ¿que coño es esto? ¿como es que se sabia desde hace 30 años? ¿esto tiene algo que ver con las memorias de ferrita? ¿como cojones puede una resistencia memorizar? ¿los redactores de esta noticia fuman crack?

Fuente: http://www.xataka.com/2008/05/05-memristor-la-base-de-los-ordenadores-que-piensen


----------



## Fogonazo (May 5, 2008)

Muy interesante


----------



## Eduardo (May 5, 2008)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> ....Vale, ¿que coño es esto? ¿como es que se sabia desde hace 30 años? ¿esto tiene algo que ver con las memorias de ferrita? ¿como cojones puede una resistencia memorizar? ¿los redactores de esta noticia fuman *Palabra Censurada*?


De las cosas nuevas que uno se entera...  aunque ese articulo tiene una redaccion demasiado amarilla.
Esta mejor en Wikipedia.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memristor


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> ...Esta mejor en Wikipedia.
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memristor



Gracias! al menos me he enterado de lo que es.


----------



## hades_21 (May 17, 2008)

yo tengo esta información del menristor es algo resumida pero puede dar una clara idea de lo que es http://www.blogelectronico.com/2008/05/el-memristor/


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Aprovechando que alejandro se despisto ya actualizo, total...:




> A principios de mayo HP presentó lo que puede ser uno de los avances más interesantes en el mundo de la electrónica, el memristor, una resistencia variable con la capacidad de recordar resistencias anteriores.
> 
> Ahora están trabajando en ver como se puede integrar los memristores en circuitos convencionales y esto ha sido lo que han estado mostrando en un simposio sobre esta tecnología: un chip que combina transistores y memristores.
> Esta combinación permite sustituir los transistores por un menor número de memristores, ofreciendo mayor rendimiento y reduciendo el consumo del chip. Teniendo en cuenta que los transistores llegarán a un punto en que no se podrán miniaturizar más, esto representa un avance considerable y un pequeño cambio de paradigma, al no enfocarse en conseguir integrar cada vez más transistores en el mismo espacio.
> ...


----------



## fernandob (Nov 29, 2008)

lo veo como un componente........
hoy un T se hace con unas junturas sencillas...nose como se hara un memristor.

supongo que si hace 30 años no lo usan por algo es, dudo que "se haya quedado olvidado en un cajon".

hay creo yo muchas formas de hacer un chip, hace poco leimos que OBM creo que anda con el tema de usar fotones.
hace tiempo algo lei de usar creo que celulas o algo biologico...........
en fin, con  la cantidad de seres humanos que hay investigando tantas areas creo que podemos decir que si , hay muchas formas de hacer un BIT  o un FF .....no solo con lo que usamos hoy dia que son transistores o junturas PN .


POR OTRO LADO ...........y bien marcado que es OTRO LADO no tiene nada que ver el que por encontrar el memristor o el fotochoto vayamos a crear "inteligencia artifical" .ESO es una cuesstion de software.

hardware: como hacemos el chip , si con memristor, capacitores, fotones o tapitas de coca-cola.

software: la creatividad que ponemos adentro.



saludos


----------

